# Dish Compatability?



## woodly1069 (Mar 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if my dish 500 with two LNBs, 110 and 119, is compatible with my VIP211K receiver? 
I use the VIP211K in a bedroom separate from my standard DVR receiver and main TV. I currently have the Dish Turbo HD on the roof and both receivers work fine. In the setup of both receivers I only show three satellites set up; 61.5, 72 and 77. Why do I not see the standard 110 or 119 or both?
If I was to include one the two standard satellites, 110 or 119, would I then be able to use my Dish 500 on the camper and just take my VIP211K out of the bedroom and put in the camper for mobile TV?
This does not seem to work and I can't understand why. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

At home, you obviously have the 1000.4 dish, which is pointed to the relatively new "Eastern Arc" of satellites at 61.5/72.5/77. You don't have or need 110 or 119, which part of what is now referred to as the Western Arc, which also includes 129.

Yes, you could use your 500 dish with your 211 on the road, but the 500 dish needs to point at 110/119. Because you have the Eastern Arc setup at home, this means you'll have to do a Check Switch every time you go back and forth between Eastern Arc and Western Arc. It also means that you'll really want to have a satellite meter to help you point your 500 dish, as it will be difficult (at best) to try to use the receiver as your meter.


----------



## woodly1069 (Mar 19, 2010)

OK, that makes sense. I do have a meter, basically it just makes noise when I get close to a satellite, but how do I know that I am in the ballpark for the 110 and 119 satellites? Of course I can set the Azimuth close with my compass and the tripod is plumbed correctly. The elevation seems easy and the skew doesn't change when I'm close home. Now that all that is done, when I go into the setup all I see is those three satellites, 61.5, 72 and 77. After I let the check switch go all the way through I assume it will see the 110 or 119? How does it do it if I don't know I'm actually pointed at the 110 or 119? Sorry to sound dumb, just new to the whole thing here!


----------



## woodly1069 (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, how do I get both satellites? I see slightly different settings for each one. I am Zip code 40243. Would I just split the difference?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Azimuth, elevation amd skew for the D500 are listed in the point dish screen of your 211. Just enter your zip code and it will pop on the screen.


----------

